
To stop pancreatic cancer from spreading, cut out the chatter - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/cancer-pancreas-trebek-crispr-organ-chip-diseases/
======
geofffox
The article talks about only 9% surviving five years. That's probably me. I'm
three years out from Whipple Surgery (the only fix in 2019) with no sign of a
cancer return. My blood is tested and I get CTscans often enough to know
everyone by name.

Because I'm a pancreatic unicorn people come to me all the time (a German
camgirl recently approached me on her professional account when her uncle was
afflicted).

It's very sad and I often feel survivors guilt because I know how it will end
for them. Pancreatic cancer is not a pleasant way to die.

Once it has spread it is fatal 100%. When Alex Trebek said Stage 4, I knew his
fate was sealed in spite of his positive vibe. Undoubtedly Alex knows too.

How did I get lucky? I got sick one night -- vomit and poop simultaneously. It
had nothing to do with my cancer, but it got me the tests that found it. Once
it was found I was on the medical conveyor belt.

I am 69 and I've never experience medical care close to this. The care was
proactive. They made the referrals and appointments. I just had to show up.

To have my cancer removed (there is no cure) took around a half dozen small
procedures where I was put out and an angioplasty where my cardiologist
yelled, "Geoffrey, I'm trying to work" when I asked too many questions about
the technology. This was followed by a six hour, two surgeon Whipple Surgery
(consider small by Whipple standards), a week in the hospital, sixteen staples
holding my belly together (and diabetes now that I only half half a pancreas),
chemo, radiation and more chemo.

I currently receive NO TREATMENT for cancer. No one you know is luckier. I am
playing on house money.

~~~
purplezooey
thank you for sharing your story it sounds like quite a rough and difficult
journey.

~~~
geofffox
Worth it. No regrets. I am alive!

------
smn1234
really surprises me to see how many seemingly effective applications there are
with favorable outcomes for ALK7, from just two pages of Google search
results.

can basic web scraping produce something meaningful as a recommendation engine
for research topics and focus, or are much larger data sets really necessary

------
Gunax
Is this real or just hype?

We have been so inundated with promises I don't know what to believe.

